# Spiele-PC im Eigenbau 2013: Neues Sonderheft ab dem 24. April im Handel - Jetzt vorbestellbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Spiele-PC im Eigenbau 2013: Neues Sonderheft ab dem 24. April im Handel - Jetzt vorbestellbar*

					Das neue PCGH-Sonderheft erläutert Ihnen anschaulich Schritt für Schritt, wie Sie einen Spiele-PC bauen und Windows installieren, ein passendes Video legen wir obendrauf. Unsere legendären Bestenlisten und ausführliche Benchmarks helfen Ihnen zudem, Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden, Geld zu sparen und Komplikationen auszuweichen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spiele-PC im Eigenbau 2013: Neues Sonderheft ab dem 24. April im Handel - Jetzt vorbestellbar*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. April 2013)

Fragen zum Sonderheft bitte hier rein. Danke


----------



## Sanctum (15. April 2013)

Freue mich schon drauf^^ Gemacht hab ich es noch nicht aber irgendwann ist immer das erste mal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2013)

Für alle die vorhaben den 1. PC zu bauen oder generell eine Hemmschwelle haben könnte es eine Pflichtlektüre sein


----------



## gamermaus2 (16. April 2013)

Cool 

Steht dort auch drin wie man die richtigen Treiber findet, installiert und konfiguriert?
Das ist ein Punkt der mir noch fehlt.

Bekomme ich das Heft auch in kleineren Orten?
Kann ich das Heft auch online bestellen? Entstehen dadurch Mehrkosten?

LG
gamermaus


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2013)

1) Ein Artikel über Treiber ist enthalten
2) Kioske etc bestellen auf Anfrage Heft
3) http://shop.computec.de/pcgameshard...rdware-sonderheft-01-2013-pc-im-eigenbau.html (5,99 Euro zzg. 2,00 Euro Versand)


----------



## gamermaus2 (16. April 2013)

Hallo Marc,

vielen Dank. Das mit dem Kiosk hört sich gut an.
Ich habe auch gleich mal meinem Kumpel, der ist gerade in Thailand, gefragt
ob er auch eine haben möchte 

LG,
gamermaus


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2013)

Klasse 

Solltest du bei dir nicht an das Heft rankommen, melde dich bitte noch mal.


----------



## Scalon (16. April 2013)

hört sich doch vielversprechend an. Kommt so ein Heft auch noch gegen Ende des Jahres? Denn ich wollte erst nach dem Erscheinen der neuen Konsolen meinen Unterbau wechseln, damit ich weiß wie viel Kerne, und und und


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2013)

Nach aktuellem Planungsstand kommt diese Art SoHe immer im Frühling. Bis Herbst hat sich aber rein vom Eigenbau her wenig geändert (Sockel 1150 entspricht 1155, Sockel 2011, FM2, AM3+ etc bleiben). Natürlich erscheinen neue Komponenten, aber darüber erfährst du alles im regulären PCGH-Heft.


----------



## Scalon (16. April 2013)

okay dann wird es "vorsichtshalber" geholt


----------



## christoph-k85 (16. April 2013)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Wie komme ich denn an meine Abonummer?
(Ich mach die auf den Heften immer gleich ab).
Kann ich die sonst irgendwie rausfinden?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. April 2013)

Rechnung z. B. Oder beim Service anfragen.

Normalerweise steht die auch auf dem Umschlag der Ausgabe.


----------



## criss vaughn (17. April 2013)

Wird ebenso wie letztjähriges SoHe gekauft


----------



## xpSyk (17. April 2013)

was soll man noch sagen? ... ach ja:  ^^


----------



## Dartwurst (18. April 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Rechnung z. B. Oder beim Service anfragen.
> 
> Normalerweise steht die auch auf dem Umschlag der Ausgabe.



Nicht auf dem Umschlag. Aber auf der Tüte in der die Zeitschrift versandt wird.
Das Heft werde ich mir wohl besorgen. Aber wo bekomme ich den Waffenschein her wenn meine zwei linken Hände mit Strom spielen.


----------



## Tigris (18. April 2013)

Sehr gut, gerade vorbestellt!


----------



## Dark Messiah (20. April 2013)

habs auch direkt bestellt


----------



## Tigris (21. April 2013)

Dark Messiah schrieb:


> habs auch direkt bestellt


 
Klar, wer PCGH ließt hat vermutlich schon gut grundiertes Wissen. Aber trotzdem findet man immer wieder neue nützliche Tipps.


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. April 2013)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Das Heft werde ich mir wohl besorgen. Aber wo bekomme ich den Waffenschein her wenn meine zwei linken Hände mit Strom spielen.



Ich würde mal in Rapture oder eventuell Columbia nachfragen ^^ muss ich nähmlich auch noch machen, obwohl ich als Linkshänder dann wohl eher 2 rechte Hände haben müsste, oder?


----------



## gamermaus2 (25. April 2013)

Die Tankstelle hat es extra für mich bestellt. 
Also mir gefällt der Teil mit der Windows-Installation sehr gut.
Da sind einige kleine, aber dennoch sehr wichtige Tipps drin.

Merci


----------



## tomasvittek (25. April 2013)

Olla,
2 kurze fragen:

- wann erscheint es denn ca. digital? (ipad)
- ich sitze hier in bratislava/ slowakei und lese die pcgh sehr gerne. muss dazu immer nach wien/flughafen fahren was wie ihr euch denken koennt aetzend ist. die digitale version nutze ich zwar aber bei zeitschriften ist mir papier doch lieber da ich gerne einfach rumstoeber und mal in der mitte des hefts oder auch am ende anfange... egal, kurzum: gibt es eine moeglichkeit die pcgh ins ausland geliefert zu bekommen. wuerde natuerlich den versand zahlen...

danke!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. April 2013)

Ich hatte mir damals das letzte Sonderheft zu diesem Thema gekauft.
War das Sonderheft "Neuen PC bauen oder aufrüsten?"

Dort war der Zusammenbau sehr gut beschrieben, als ich dann kurz danach mir einen neuem PC baute, brauchte ich es nicht wirklich. Was drin stand wusste ich schon vorher. 
Allerdings war es zumindest im alten Heft so, das alles sehr gut beschrieben war, mit Bildern das es selbst jemand verstehen müsste, der sowas nie gemacht hat.

Für den 1. Selbstzusammenbau PC ist so ein Heft absolute Empfehlung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. April 2013)

tomasvittek schrieb:


> Olla,
> 2 kurze fragen:
> 
> - wann erscheint es denn ca. digital? (ipad)
> ...


 
Also, es gibt einige Möglichkeiten:
PC Games Hardware Sonderheft Einzelausgabe bestellen bei OnlineKiosk.de
PC Games Hardware Sonderheft - epaper als Zeitschriften-PDF am Online-Kiosk herunterladen

Und im App Store im Computec Kiosk.


----------



## gamermaus2 (28. April 2013)

Hi,
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte die GTX670-Grafikkarte für den aktuellen Tomb Raider reichen. 
Wisst ihr vielleicht wieso es bei einer neuen GTX670-Grafikkarte zu extremen Grafikfehlern* kommen kann?
So etwas kenne ich  nur von meiner ur-alten Grafikkarte nach 6 Jahren Verwendung.

* Man sieht nur noch sehr grobe Grafikformen.

LG
Gamermaus


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2013)

Kombinierst du SSAA mit TressFX?


----------



## gamermaus2 (29. April 2013)

Ich spiele mit den Standardeinstellungen + Untertitel + gamepad


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2013)

Mit aktuellen Treibern und Patches? Dann kann ich das Problem hier nicht nachstellen, sorry.


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. April 2013)

Wurde das Sonderheft nicht nach Luxemburg geliefert? Ich habe hier etliche Kioske abgeklappert, selbst welche die sonst immer alles haben, aber nirgends konnte ich bisher euer Sonderheft hier finden


----------



## Sanctum (29. April 2013)

Im Selfkant (NRW)ebenso :-\ 
Naja bestellen muss ich nicht-Zur Not gibt auch Anleitungen im Web...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. April 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Wurde das Sonderheft nicht nach Luxemburg geliefert? Ich habe hier etliche Kioske abgeklappert, selbst welche die sonst immer alles haben, aber nirgends konnte ich bisher euer Sonderheft hier finden



tatsächlich gibt es das Sonderheft in Luxemburg, aber nicht in brutalen Mengen. Wo kommst Du denn genau hin? 



Sanctum schrieb:


> Im Selfkant (NRW)ebenso :-\
> Naja bestellen muss ich nicht-Zur Not gibt auch Anleitungen im Web...



Das wären die nächsten Möglichkeiten für Dich.

 Geilenkirchen:

  Tankstelle
  Heinsberger Str. 77

  Verbrauchermarkt
  Haihover Str. 1

  Fachgeschäft
  Herzog-Wilhelm-Str. 17-39

  Heinsberg:

  Tankstelle
  Industriestr. 49

  Kiosk
  Hochstr. 168

  Tankstelle
  Boos-Fremery-Str. 73


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. April 2013)

gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte die GTX670-Grafikkarte für den aktuellen Tomb Raider reichen.
> Wisst ihr vielleicht wieso es bei einer neuen GTX670-Grafikkarte zu extremen Grafikfehlern* kommen kann?
> So etwas kenne ich  nur von meiner ur-alten Grafikkarte nach 6 Jahren Verwendung.
> ...


 


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Kombinierst du SSAA mit TressFX?


 
Aktuell gepatcht (Steam macht das ohne Eingriffe automatisch) und dem Geforce-Treiber 320.00 läuft das Spiel bei fast allen Leuten rund. Ein paar Geforce-Nutzer sind jedoch noch von Fehlern betroffen, welche, so liest man, erst mit einem weiteren Spiel-Patch gefixt werden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## gamermaus2 (30. April 2013)

Bei mir lief es gestern mit Patch einwandfrei.
Aber der Schock war schon groß muss ich sagen. Nagelneuer PC und dann so extreme Grafikfehler?
Entweder hat die QA gepennt oder zu wenig Ressourcen. Ich dachte die haben von TR6 gelernt?


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. April 2013)

Bitte öfter so Sonderhefte zu Aufrüsten oder etc. machen.
Hat richtig spass gemacht das zu lesen und hab auch wiederum viel dazugelernt isnbesondere zu den Graka und Proz Tipps.
Aso jetzt weiß ich auch wie man richtig Windows 7 installiert


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. April 2013)

Bist du Stammleser der regulären PCGH?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. April 2013)

Meinst du mich RAff?

Edit:Falls du mich meinst ja ich bin Stammleser jetzt seit ca 1 Jahr.
Das ist aber auch mit das einzige MAgazin was ich jeden Monat zich Stunden Lang lese


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. April 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> tatsächlich gibt es das Sonderheft in Luxemburg, aber nicht in brutalen Mengen. Wo kommst Du denn genau hin?



Raum Steinfort (Westen des Landes) und die Hauptstadt Luxemburg


----------



## Sanctum (30. April 2013)

Dann fahre ich mit dem Rad gleich mal nach Heinsberg^^
Danke euch... Oder gibt es die auch in Hückelhoven ob ihr da Bescheid wisst?


----------



## gamermaus2 (30. April 2013)

@Sanctum: Du kannst auch kleinere Zeitschriftengeschäfte fragen.
Bei mir hat die Tankstelle sie freundlicherweise für mich bestellt.


----------



## Sanctum (30. April 2013)

Das dauert mir zu lange und die 15 km bin ich schnell gefahren  
Trotzdem Danke  
Sonst hole ich immer alles im Rewe, da die echt zig Magazine haben...


----------



## AlphaNUSS (2. Mai 2013)

Habe vor mir Ende diesen, Anfang nächsten Jahres (zum Release der neuen Konsolen und hoffentlich der nächsten Graka Generation) 
das erste mal einen Pc selber zusammen zu bauen. Könnt ihr sagen ob bis dahin ein neues Haft macht, oder ist das noch streng geheim?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2013)

Prinzipiell ändert sich am Zusammenbau bis nächsten Frühling nur wenig, das Prinzip bleibt das gleiche - wir denken jedoch über eine alljährliche Version nach, so viel sei gesagt.


----------



## gamermaus2 (2. Mai 2013)

Hi  Marc,
seid ihr an Feedback interessiert?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2013)

Natürlich, gerne - nur her damit.


----------



## derBoo (2. Mai 2013)

Ich freu mich auf das Heft... und da heute auch die neue PCGH im Kiosk liegen sollte muss ich wohl nachher losstiefeln und 
an meinem freien Tag Couchbesetzer spielen... das Wetter zwingt einen ja förmlich dazu


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Mai 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Raum Steinfort (Westen des Landes) und die Hauptstadt Luxemburg


 
So, hier die Liste für Luxemburg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamermaus2 (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo, hier ist mein Feedback.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Zielgruppe Leute sind die mehr Hardware-Kenntnisse haben als ich.
Das müsst ihr bei dem Feedback berücksichtigen. Ich passe in die Zielgruppe nicht so gut rein. 

Festplatte formatieren, partitionieren:
* Nach der Windows-Installation könnte ein Hinweis auf die Datenträgerverwaltung nützlich sein.
* Die PCGH PCs ohne Windows kommen auch mit einer "rohen" Festplatte. 
* Mir hat dieser Punkt gefehlt

HDD einbauen - Kabel:
* Ich möchte gerne eine zweite HDD einbauen, aber ich weiß nicht wie.
* Welche Kabel werden benötigt?
* Wo genau müssen die Kabel angeschlossen werden? (Übersicht SATA2 SATA3 -> Geräte)
* Ach ja, HDD werden ohne Kabel geliefert????
* SATA Kabel, ist ein rotes Kabel mit Serial ATA Beschriftung richtig? 

Das neue BIOS:
* Wenn ich das mit dem RAM ändere, wie finde ich die Daten für mein Board/RAM raus?
* Richtet es sich nach dem RAM oder dem Board oder beides?

Ich hoffe das Brainstorming ist verständlich. Wenn nicht, einfach fragen.

LG
gamermaus2


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2013)

Danke für dein Feedback, folgendes:



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Festplatte formatieren, partitionieren:
> * Nach der Windows-Installation könnte ein Hinweis auf die Datenträgerverwaltung nützlich sein.
> * Die PCGH PCs ohne Windows kommen auch mit einer "rohen" Festplatte.
> * Mir hat dieser Punkt gefehlt


In der bebilderten Strecke wird das Partitionieren erwähnt, aber nicht weiter ausgeführt - da hast du Recht, das müssen wir ändern.



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> HDD einbauen - Kabel:
> * Ich möchte gerne eine zweite HDD einbauen, aber ich weiß nicht wie.
> * Welche Kabel werden benötigt?
> * Wo genau müssen die Kabel angeschlossen werden? (Übersicht SATA2 SATA3 -> Geräte)
> ...


Du gehst bei der 2ten HDD genauso vor wie bei der ersten, du brauchst ein SATA-Datenkabel und ein SATA-Stromkabel. Die HDD kann an den SATA3 (sofern frei), wird aber durch SATA2 nicht ausgebremst. HDDs werden teils ohne Kabel geliefert, diese liegen aber dem Mainboard bei. Rot mit Serial ATA Beschriftung müsste ein SATA-Datenkabel sein, ja.



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Das neue BIOS:
> * Wenn ich das mit dem RAM ändere, wie finde ich die Daten für mein Board/RAM raus?
> * Richtet es sich nach dem RAM oder dem Board oder beides?


Der RAM wird vom Prozessor-Hersteller spezifiziert, die Auto-Einstellung des Mainboards ist meist - aber nicht immer - korrekt. Das RAM solltest du so wählen, dass es zu den Specs des  Prozessor-Herstellers passt (etwa DDR3-1866 für einen FX-6300 oder DDR3-1600 für einen Core i5-3470).

AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom (Intel gibt die Frequenz an)
ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products (AMD leider nicht)


----------



## gamermaus2 (2. Mai 2013)

Cool vielen Dank.
Bei der zweiten HDD weiß ich nicht wo ich das Stromkabel anschließen soll.
Vom Laufwerk geht so ein gelb/rotes Kabel zum Motherboard, das ist noch ein Anschluss frei.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob das richtig ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2013)

So wie bei der ersten HDD auch. Ein flacher, breiter, schwarzer Stecker, der vom Netzteil kommt - welches Modell hast du?


----------



## gamermaus2 (2. Mai 2013)

PCGH Ultimate GTX670 Edition, ohne Windows


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2013)

Da müsste ein Pure Power CM L8 530W drin sein: http://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/249

Vermutlich musst du ein weiteres SATA-Kabel am Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, hier die Liste für Luxemburg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na dann hoffe ich dass Bruck noch welche auf Lager hat; der Rest ist nicht gerade in meiner Ecke


----------



## Healrox (4. Mai 2013)

Insgesamt fand ich das Heft zwar informativ, aber inhaltlich etwas mager.

Was ich nicht so ganz verstanden habe: bei den Beispielsystemen (600 und 900€) sind die Grafikkarten immer etwas zu langsam, wenn ich sie in Kontext zur Aufrüstmatrix aus dem Heft 05/13 setze. Ich gehe davon aus, das das die Kröte ist, die man schlucken muß um ein SSD zu verbauen.
Muß man halt ins Verhältniss setzen. Schnelles booten oder lieber 10 frames merh in den Spielen. Ich würde da eher in eine stärkere Karte investieren.


----------



## joshd (5. Mai 2013)

Ich finde das Sonderheft super – man erhält eine sehr gute, gebündelte Übersicht. Gegenüber dem 2012er Sonderheft finde ich besser, daß es mehr Einkaufsführer gibt und die Beispielkonfigurationen ausführlicher beschrieben sind (z. B. mit Empfehlungen für Lüfter). Beim alten Heft fand ich jedoch besser, daß mehr Konfigurationen für verschiedene Ansprüche vorgestellt werden. Gerade eine Konfiguration für Wohnzimmer-/Arbeitsrechner habe ich im neuen Heft vermißt, da ich mir einen Wohnzimmer-Rechner zusammenstellen will. Und die Aufrüstmatrix gehört meiner Meinung nach unbedingt wieder ins Sonderheft! Für Selbstbauer ist doch genauso wichtig wie für Aufrüster, welche Bauteile gut zusammenpassen. Insgesamt aber wie gesagt ein sehr gutes, empfehlenswertes Heft – Danke dafür!


----------



## MatzeBusch2 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zur Bestellung. Ich habe das Heft am Sonntag bestellt (via Rechnung). Es ist jetzt Mittwoch und das Heft ist immer noch nicht da. Wie lange dauert das im Regelfall?
Danke schonmal für Antworten.


----------



## Razor2408 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hab das Heft gestern gekauft, und nach viel Lesen und HD-Videos gucken (DVD) mein Fazit:  Klare Kaufempfehlung!

Lohnt sich für jeden: Einsteiger (am meisten), Fortgeschrittene - und auch Zusammenbau-Veteranen nehmen den ein oder anderen guten Tipp mit.


----------



## Wurschtle (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
eine kurze Frage: Wenn ich mir das Heft bei onlinekiosk.de kaufe, habe ich dann auch das Videomaterial was auf der DVD ist ?


----------



## Olaf Oktober (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo PCGH-Team... in meiner Region (Raum Dresden) war das Heft bis dato leider nie auffindbar bzw. vergriffen. Jetzt habe ich es in einem Zeitschriftenladen extra bestellen lassen - schon vorige Woche Mittwoch! Und es ist bis heute kein Heft im Laden angekommen. Laut dem Besitzer hat Euer Verlag aktuell Lieferschwierigkeiten - könnt Ihr das bestätigen?! Danke & viele Grüße!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

kannst Du uns sagen, bei welchem Händler Du das Sonderheft bestellt hast? Lieferprobleme haben wir definitiv nicht.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Olaf Oktober (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Thilo - danke, hat sich erledigt, ist heute angekommen. 

Gruß zurück


----------



## Kondar (22. Mai 2013)

Andere Frage @ PCG-H

Wie sieht es mal mit einem (Sonder)Heft aus was das Thema Silent hat?
Also angefangen mit dem "richtigen" Tower (Mini bis Server) über das NT hin zu SSDs, 
HDs und natürlich zu Grafikkarten und Schalldämmung.
Ds Thema ist nicht ohne und es könnte ein richtig "dickes" Heft werden; 
ob man hierfür ein Datenträger braucht...glaube ich nicht.
Für solch  ein "dickes" Heft würde ich auch locker 9,99€ zahlen !


----------



## Sanctum (22. Mai 2013)

Das Heft hilft jetzt wirklich sehr^^
Nur zum anschließen des Frontpanels an das Mainboards musste ich einmal googlen. Für Anfänger wirklich sehr geeignet finde ich, auch wenn man trotzdem über vorsichtig ist.

Naja nach 4,5Stunden bin ich halb fertig


----------



## gamermaus2 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich wünsche mir Informationen wie man nach der Windows-Installation Windows optimal zum gaming einstellt. Der Teil fehlt mir noch.
Weiterhin freue ich mich über Informationen was man beachten muss, wenn man 3D Vision nutzen möchte. Ich verstehe da nur Bahnhof.
Bei mir schaltet sich 3D Vision bei Tomb Raider 2013 immer von selbst ab. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt. Bei der Installation der Treiber wünsche
ich mir auch etwas mehr verständlichere Anleitungen. Cool finde ich kurze Anleitungen zu den Motherboard die in den PCGH Rechner sind.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Mai 2013)

Es gibt an sich keine optimalen Windows-Einstellungen für Gaming.


----------



## gamermaus2 (1. Juni 2013)

Hi,
also TR sieht bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Geforce Experience installiert,aktuelle Treiber und optimale Einstellungen für Tomb Raider.

Viele Grüße,
gamermaus2


----------



## Sanctum (1. Juni 2013)

Das muss an den Ach so tollen Haaren liegen und es schaut aus als könnt Nvidia diese jetzt auch darstellen.
Thumbs up^^

Mach einen eigenen Thread auf hier wird dir nicht bei Grafikkarten-Problemen geholfen glaube ich...


----------



## gamermaus2 (1. Juni 2013)

TR war im Test der Grafikkarten dabei. Könnte wichtige sein für die Entscheidung der Grafikkarte.


----------

